# ebay samples..



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just like to say a big thumbs up to Johnny..:thumb: Won two samples, All Purpose Cleaner and Last Touch Spray Detailer on Thursday and Friday.

Saturday morning got woken up by the postie with the samples...:thumb:


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

link to clean and shiny's ebay page?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

All the samples are sold for now.

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZcleanandshiny


----------

